# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  خبرة البرازيل تهزم تفوق الفراعنة

## The Gentle Man

خبرة البرازيل تهزم تفوق الفراعنة 
تمكن المنتخب البرازيلي من استغلال خبرة لاعبيه في خطف النقاط الثلاثة لأولي مباريات المجموعة الثانية في كاس القارات بفوز علي المنتخب المصري بأربعة أهداف مقابل ثلاثة اهداف بالرغم من تفوق المنتخب المصري علي البرازيل في مجمل المباراة و سيطرة ممثل الكرة العربية في المجموعة الثانية علي السيلساو و تقديم مستوي مشرف للكرة المصرية و العربية و الأفريقية .
سجل أهداف البرازيل كاكا د 5 , فابيانو 12 , خوان 37 , كاكا د 90 في حين سجل أهداف المنتخب المصري زيدان هدفين د 8 , 55 و سجل محمد شوقي هدف في الدقيقة الـ 54 ليرتفع رصيد البرازيل إلي ثلاثة نقاط و يخرج المصريين من المباراة بدون نقاط ولكن بمستوي رائع .
 

 احصائيات اللقاء



 صور المباراة

----------


## دليلة

نتيجة مشرفة عملو الي عليهم

----------


## غسان

_اداء مشرف للفراعنه استحقوا الفوز لكن كرة القدم ... اداء برازيلي باهت ..._

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني شو بدنا نعمل
الكره بدها الكبار بس

----------

